# JBL in line Diffusor



## TBRO (8 Sep 2018)

I got one of these and set it up on my external filter. The bubbles coming out look quit big to me? Is this normal? Drop checker still went green just like with the in-tank Diffusor 

Sorry about the weird kids TV in the background! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (8 Sep 2018)

They should be much smaller, like a mist.  Do you have enough working pressure on your reg? A lot of single stage regs don't have enough working pressure... 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (8 Sep 2018)

The JBL inline atomisers are a little tricky IME I have two, but with the pressure I use them at nearly 50PSI and a very high BPS, I do get a lot of big bubbles but they both feed CO2 reactors so not an issue for me. I have read others have put another washer on inside and the larger bubbles go, But I am pretty sure JBL advise pressures of about 30psi which combined with a low BPS will yield less bigger bubbles OFC

How long have they been fitted as it can take a good 24hrs for them to work their best


----------



## TBRO (8 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the advice.

I’m running it at about 32 psi. Quite a high bps.

Only been set up for 24 hours, so I’ll give it a bit longer to “bed in”

Do you think orientation is important? Currently off vertical 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (8 Sep 2018)

my orientation isnt vertical but flow is down


----------



## Christopher Cook (10 Sep 2018)

I sent a message to JBL about this. The response I got was that they don't produce a mist but very small bubbles and advised me to clean the diaghphram and put a working pressure of between 1 and 1.5. I did this but it didn't make a difference. They told me to take a picture to show them... I didn't bother in the end.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Sep 2018)

Very small bubbles is a mist! Pretty low working pressure which is what I read, hence my 3bar gives large bubbles.
I would send them some pics nothing to lose


----------



## TBRO (11 Sep 2018)

I’ve played around with working pressure and BPS but still getting “coarse” bubbles. Will probably contact them, if I can’t get it to work. 

Anyone who has one that is working “properly” mind posting a vid, so I know what I’m aiming for? Thanks T 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAYN3Y (11 Sep 2018)

I’ve only been running mine for about a week. It does have a few big bubbles like yours but there are hundreds of smaller bubbles floating around the tank and my drop checker is going a lovely green/yellow. 

I added an extra O ring in the top to compress the diffuser a little more. Not sure if it’s made a difference and the chamber does appear to fill with water when it’s off. 

I can add a video if you think it’ll help.


----------



## TBRO (13 Sep 2018)

Thanks a video would be helpful. Think I’ll take mine to pieces, see if something is leaking...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (13 Sep 2018)

I think you should boot it out and get an UP! (Original) or intense one.


----------



## TBRO (16 Sep 2018)

Tried adding another O ring but that just resulted in leaking. Put a new membrane in, think it looks better already (not had it’s 24 hrs bedding in yet). Still not the mist I was after but an improvement 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coys (18 Sep 2018)

Siege said:


> I think you should boot it out and get an UP! (Original).



Speaking from very recent experience I wouldn't...


----------



## karl1987 (18 Sep 2018)

Got one of these off Amazon at the weekend as it was the only one I could get to fit my 19/25 hoses.  Set it all up today after leaving the membrane to soak for a few days and the bubbles are tiny.  Far smaller than the bubbles produced by my Aquario neo diffuser I was running before.  Not a mist like the up diffusers which ive owned before and didn't like but certainly small enough that you can only see them when you up close to the tank.


----------



## TBRO (22 Sep 2018)

I’m still not totally happy with the size of the bubbles. A lot of big ones that must be just wasting CO2. 

I was thinking of setting up one of the APS filter boosters as a CO2 reactor. I can see @Zeus uses bio-balls as media, is it the black plastic kind I need or the white ceramic kind? Thanks T 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

